# 20 weeks old, not a sign of ears up



## hvtopiwala (Jul 18, 2012)

our shiloh sheperd is turning 20 weeks on tuesday and has no sign of his ears going up...i give him rawhides, nylabones, and a bunch of other tough chew toys...the only time his ears go up is if hes lying down on his side sleeping, then his ears will go up until he sits up again....and the only other time they slightly go up is when he gets excited about something and barks...other than that, no movement! ive attached a pic of him from last week, any recommendations would be great! i dont really want to glue them, so can i use tape or breathe right strips?


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

Cute pup! Looks like a mix to me though, in which case the ears may never go up. Are you sure he's purebred?


----------



## hvtopiwala (Jul 18, 2012)

well the background on him was a breeder had 2 purebred shiloh sheperds, but the breeder died while the mother dog was pregnant with the litter...the children didnt want the litter of puppies or the adult purebreds so they gave them up....i saw both the male and fatther dogs of my pup, both looked like purebred shilohs, ears up, proper size and posture


----------



## Chele WGS (Sep 9, 2012)

Hello
My WGS puppy about 10wk old and three weeks ago his ears where up at attention but for three weeks now one ear is just the tip is flop backwards any input???please


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## KatsMuse (Jun 5, 2012)

It might 4-6 months ( after teething) before they stand...sometimes longer.


----------



## rooandtree (May 13, 2012)

he does look mixed to me too...i had to use glue on my pup..breathe right strips would not hold them up because his ears were way too soft and big..and he would scratch the tape right off ..glue was the quickest easiest way for us


----------

